# Fall Dive and Surf Sale at MBT this weekend



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

With the Oriskany reunion over, we've got some time to run a sale, so we're putting everything in the store on sale 20-50% off. Spearguns, wetsuits, regs, computers, BC's, Lights, Surfboards, Birdies, etc. If you see it, it's on sale!

We're also running the 3 for 2 fill card special.

Sale runs now through Sunday at 3pm.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Got any Rhino's in stock or would apply to orders as well?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We had a Rhino in stock this morning, not sure if it's still there. Will check in the a.m.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I will have to come down to the shop for the great sale after all of the abuse I endured over my wetsuit last Monday...Y'all started to make me feel pretty bad about it.... Will see you there.....

Clint


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Cant beat the deal on the fill cards.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We do have one of the new Rhino Guns left.


----------

